

Show HN: Revaluate – Real Estate Analytics - timsegraves
https://revaluate.com/

======
afleegman
Is this where your getting all your info
[https://data.cityofnewyork.us/](https://data.cityofnewyork.us/)

It's weird to me that your usage case on the site is for an individual person,
but you only offer monthly subscriptions. In my experience people usually
aren't looking for a place for more than 30 to 60 days, so why would I want to
buy into a monthly subscription model with usage caps. Kind of annoying to
have to sign up then almost immediately cancel.

A smaller developer or investor would probably be more interested in a regular
subscription.

~~~
timsegraves
Yeah, some of the data comes from that site but we have a lot that actually
isn't available anywhere online.

Agreed on the pricing. We're still trying to dial that in. I think a single 30
or 90 day access makes sense and then possibly a monthly subscription for real
estate agents that want to provide reports to their clients.

------
Jemaclus
Just FYI, the top nav rolls down when screen width is narrow:
[http://cl.ly/image/0k2j34200n38](http://cl.ly/image/0k2j34200n38)

Otherwise, this looks cool. I work in the real-estate space, so it's nice to
see some innovative ideas coming through. You mentioned in another comment
that you use public data but try to be very careful about what goes in. How do
you do that? With humans or with automated tools?

Looks fantastic either way. Good luck. I'd like to see what you can come up
with in other cities.

~~~
timsegraves
Thanks for the feedback! I actually did notice that issue you mentioned on an
iPad this morning (adding a new link to the top yesterday broke it).

In terms of the data collection, currently it's a mix of manual and automated.
We're pushing to get is all automated so it'll be easier to maintain and
expand.

------
cocoflunchy
I think you should change your colors in the main page. Here:
[http://imgur.com/L7OBTOB](http://imgur.com/L7OBTOB) I was thinking how weird
it was that Lex. Ave had a very bad safety score... where in fact it is just
red for no reason, it is actually really safe. I only realized that when I
scrolled down to the details and it told me the opposite ;)

~~~
timsegraves
Ah, very good point. Never really considered that. We'll definitely discuss
how we can make that more clear. Thanks!

------
iamshs
How do you get all the data though? No home owner is going to give you this
data. And what is you have something wrong on there, and a owner sues you for
it, because your lower rating might adversely affecting their sale.

~~~
timsegraves
That's a fair question. A lot of the data comes from complaints and reports
filed through local government agencies. We try to be very objective with the
data and present it to the consumer so they can judge for themselves.

We have also talked about the idea of allowing building owners to comment or
make a request to prove that issues in a building have been fixed. Though that
would be a little ways down the road.

~~~
iamshs
Good service. I can totally see myself using this one, but I am in Canada.
There will be a bit of risk in this service, and that's ok, not everyone will
be happy. it is like carfax, or even like yelp for houses. It requires a bit
of polish though. I looked at the sample report, and upon clicking a link give
some indication that the data is loading. i clicked 3 4 times before knowing
the data is loading. Chronological order of reports/issues should be latest
first. Right now, I saw 1997 report on top.

~~~
timsegraves
Thanks so much for the feedback. The loading is still something we're trying
to improve. It's pulling in a large amount of data that takes a bit of time. I
think we'll end up doing a nightly roll-up of that data to help improve page
load times.

I'll take a look at the chronological sorting issue. From a first glance it is
working for me but it could be something else going on. Thanks again for the
feedback.

~~~
iamshs
See the elevator in frequent need of repair page pop-up. 1997 report is first.
I do not know how the data is being sorted, maybe give user the power to sort
it?

Also, I just noticed that the data is actualy quite comprehensive. You have a
lot of fluff in-between the detailed data. Dashboard, then some picture
carousel, and then map. But the cream of the crop data is buried below. That
data is really awesome, pest control, neighbourhood crimes. I am not a UI /UX
person, but there has to be a better visual representaion for it. I like how
you mention milestones and even famous celebrities in the vicinity, but at
first it seems a bit confusing at to what purpose those pictures serve until
it hits you. I did not even scroll down at first. I just stopped at dashboard,
clicked the reports and that's it. Really good idea, polish it really well. I
know a bit superficial advice, but you can get this thing going pretty well.
Offer a one-time service too for $20 or so.

~~~
timsegraves
Cool, I'll check out the sorting issue some more.

That's great feedback as well. We'd debated whether we needed to put a heading
above the celebrity carousel and decided to leave it out. I guess we might
want to add that in.

Totally agree that the meat of it is down in those datatables. One of our top
priorities is to figure out a way to better visualize that. It'll also make
the page load much quicker since all that raw data is a lot of HTML to render
and send across the wire.

We're still trying to figure out pricing and at this point just want people to
use it for free so we can get feedback and iterate and improve before we think
about charging. Thanks again for the great feedback.

------
timsegraves
We just launched our new startup this morning. Huge thanks to the HN community
for advice and feedback. It's been a great journey so far. Any new feedback
would be greatly appreciated!

